# Thoughts on the Lionel Catalog



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I am pretty happy that there was nothing that caught my eye, gonna plan on continuing to expand the Coca-Cola train. I give it a 7/10 for the new tooling, redoing a ton of fan favorites from 5+ years ago. What is your thoughts, and do you plan on buying anything?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

Glad you started this thread Tim. I did not expect much that would be of interest to me and there wasn't. Not a problem as we are very satisfied with our current inventory.

My comments should be tempered as I have rather narrow focus in what interests me. The catalog has lots of freight stuff, but being a passenger train guy, not much for me as what is offered would be duplicate road names. 

Makes the upcoming York Meet more enjoyable.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Thought there was a lot of good stuff, particularly rolling stock and structures. Unlikely to buy either as the layout is full.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

An extremely underwhelming catalog. I saw nothing new or exciting. I was particularly disappointed that there was not a new scale LC+ steamer. 

Nothing caught my eye. I will go back over all the various scale cars more carefully, but Isaw nothing there in my first pass. I guess my train budget might recover after all.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Nothing that I have to have, saw a few pieces of rolling stock that was interesting such as the grain door boxcars.

The SP&S NW switcher has the identical paint scheme as my Andy Petersen / Atlas switcher so no need to hit the pre-order for that guy.

Looks like no massive cash outlay for me.

Bill


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I looked at the catalog, and thought it seems like a ripoff to buy those expensive Lionel passenger cars, and then to have to buy and install people in them. The cars should come populated for the dear price they charge.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Lionel has priced me out of the new stuff. I agree with Craig that the passenger cars are way high especially when you add the cost of figures. Makes 3rd Rail look like the deal. If they want to justify the prices they have to raise the bar. I might have considered their SP Daylight cars if they had color matched diaphrams. That was a hallmark of that train. SP wanted it to look like one continuous stream. In the meantime I will stick with my 18" aluminum cars.

I will say for those not familiar with the Moguls is they do come with a big Pittman motor and lift above their weight.

Also its good see Lionel making new to them scale NW2s vs remakes of the Post War style engines.

Pete


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

As stated in another thread, I think 3-rail O gauge is dying, and it's examples like this ho-hum Lionel catalog that contribute to its demise. 

Prices keep rising on stuff we've seen before and there's relatively few new products. Still no Santa Fe warbonnet or Union Pacific Legacy F3 or F7. :smilie_daumenneg:

So I'll continue to enjoy running what I have.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

It's is true that this hobby is dieing, I can see it. Paying 2200 dollars for a weathered Y6B! I understand Harry Heike needs to provide for his family , but Lionel must have of priced it twice what they planned. Might consider buying another UP caboose, but have to wait until after Christmas.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Once again, not a Warbonnet in sight. The FT Lione Chief don't count. Their last effort was the E8 and a big failure as far as accuracy and I sent mine back.

I will order the extra AFT cars to go with my current pre-orders.

Possibly the NW2 Zebras, but I doubt it as I have the Atlas SW9 Zebras on order already.

Rather disappointing if you ask me, but thats fine as I still have a lot of stuff "yet to be delivered" from the Vol 1 catalog. Sunset has all my Warbonnet pre-orders, oh and the Atlas F7s.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The most interesting thing to me is the 24 painted seated passengers for $30.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

I saw a lot of great things that interest me. unfortunately, I already ordered them from the 2016 Vol. 1 catalog. Not sure what the purpose was in producing this catalog. It was like Cold Pizza with a little fresh oregano. 

Emile


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> I saw a lot of great things that interest me. unfortunately, I already ordered them from the 2016 Vol. 1 catalog. Not sure what the purpose was in producing this catalog. It was like Cold Pizza with a little fresh oregano.
> 
> Emile


LOL! I'm going to start using that Cold Pizza Quote....


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

SDIV Tim said:


> ... Paying 2200 dollars for a weathered Y6B! I understand Harry Heike needs to provide for his family , but Lionel must have of priced it twice what they planned. ...


Dealer pricing appears to be in the $1760-$1850 range, which is WAY out of line for a weathered articulated locomotive -- especially when a quick glance at Nicholas Smith's website has a few Y-3 and H7 Legacy locomotives (weathered by Harry) in the $1070-$1290 range.

With the weathered Y6b priced the way it is, Harry's gonna be sitting at the phone like the old Maytag repairman. 

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*"I understand Harry Heike needs to provide for his family"*

Tim, Harry had no idea that he was featured in this catalog. When I called him about this when I saw the sneak preview on eBay, he was shocked. So much for communication.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Who cares about the pricing... damn! If people want it, they buy it... if they don't want it they don't buy it! PERIOD! Its 2016, not 1953. Don't bring that crap over here now!


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Overall, i thought Lionel did a nice job for a Volume 2 catalog. About 3 years ago (before BTO), your typical Vol 2 catalog pretty much contained Lionel warehouse inventory leftovers. Now with BTO taking hold, Lionel needs to feature new products in every catalog. So this catalog has a decent blend of new products mixed in with Volume 1 re-catalog'd products.

Even at that though, there's a common theme across different forums regarding folks buying the new stuff... Namely, more and more folks seem content with their current roster of trains. And they're becoming much more selective in their buying habits. Of course, Lionel isn't discouraging that behavior either -- especially with the nose-bleed prices in recent catalogs. 


David


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The good stuff is way too expensive. I'll stick with gently used stuff from the last couple decades.

Liked the smoke fluid loader. Something new and somewhat affordable.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Must be getting old. It is pretty easy to save $$$ with this one. And what I ordered from Volume I keeps getting pushed back so I will pretend it is V II.

Tim a cold pizza with fresh crabmeat might be really good. Not sure about the oregano; fresh basil might be better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*"It was like Cold Pizza"*

Emile, I could not have said it better. A picture is worth 1,000 words.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> Who cares about the pricing... damn! If people want it, they buy it... if they don't want it they don't buy it! PERIOD! Its 2016, not 1953. Don't bring that crap over here now!


LOS, I seem to recall reading a great thread here about this forum being special because members respect each other and act civilized to each other. If you don't like the posts on pricing (of which there were several in this thread by a few members), then simply skip over them quietly... you know... like we all quietly skip over a signature that advertises cardboard boxes every day.

Some folks liked the new catalog... others didn't. Some folks will whip out the credit card regardless of price, and others might wince a bit at some of the prices. That's what makes the world go around. Nobody's saying the sky is falling. So we could do without calling anybody's post content "crap". 

David


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

LOS: I agree with David. I know that some here have sunk small fortunes into O gauge 3-rail and will buy whatever they want. But not that many. 

A lot of train hobbyists out there go into HO, the most popular gauge in model railroading and stay there, because it's a lot less expensive than O. So pricing will always be an issue, whether we like it or not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

We have been blessed by keeping things civil on the MTF. *Let's keep it that way.*

Let the other place have a lock on inappropriate comments.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Not much that interests me this time. Will go back and order something I passed on from a previous catalog.

The logging disconnect rolling stock is interesting, but no for me.

SD45 would have been nice had they offered the demo unit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I flipped through the catalog, nothing grabbed me so hard I had to order it. I'm going to pick up my print copy and put it in the bathroom, that gives me more time to check it out. If I really don't like it, I also save on TP!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> We have been blessed by keeping things civil on the MTF. *Let's keep it that way.*
> 
> Let the other place have a lock on inappropriate comments.


Another way to say that:

View attachment 221826


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Few nice pieces of rolling stock... I'll wait for them to pop up on eBay


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I flipped through the catalog, nothing grabbed me so hard I had to order it. I'm going to pick up my print copy and put it in the bathroom, that gives me more time to check it out. If I really don't like it, I also save on TP!


Ouch! Better than Charmin?


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

"I'm going to pick up my print copy and put it in the bathroom"

i send mine to my grandsons who wear them out looking at them and wind up selecting everything for their christmas list.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Ouch! Better than Charmin?


Gunrunner likes to ruff-it.:appl:


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Not a bad catalog but most of us know that the second catalog of the year is mostly a rehash of the first with a few new items sprinkled in. 

As far as the pricing goes, yes items are very excessive and it has put me on the sidelines as far as buying anything new. But if you can afford it then by all means buy them but for me and many others we have been priced out.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Just a postscript on something positive I got from this catalog - aside from the fact it won't be making inroads into what passes for my budget.

Here and there in the product illustrations there are notes about certain improvements that have been made. For example, the passenger cars - including those that have previously been cataloged but not shipped and in particular the UP excursion set - are now described as having "lower truck bolster height." I assume this means that the car bodies will not ride quite so high over the trucks as do the 21" ABS cars issued to date. So that answers one criticism of these products and shows Lionel must be listening to somebody.

Also, the SD45s have road-specific details including the SP's distinctive lighting arrangement as well as new tooling. That too answers a certain complaint about recent products. However, contrary to my past approach I can wait and see if I want one of these until after they are actually released.

On the other hand there is evidence of more "recycling" of old product maybe the least of which is the seated passenger figure set on page 71. Of course Lionel catalog illustrations have proved inaccurate before but peering at these figures I greeted them as old friends because they are the exact same figures that K-Line used many years ago. hwell:


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I flipped through the catalog, nothing grabbed me so hard I had to order it. I'm going to pick up my print copy and put it in the bathroom, that gives me more time to check it out. If I really don't like it, I also save on TP!


When I was a kid it was the Sears Roebuck catalog in the outhouse. It was much thicker and lasted longer but its not printed any longer. Good to know there is another option.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> I know that some here have sunk small fortunes into O gauge 3-rail and will buy whatever they want. But not that many.
> 
> So pricing will always be an issue, whether we like it or not.


Not that many huh? I guess you don't get out much.

It's not an "issue"... The price is the price, whether you like it or not, no matter what you "THINK" the price should be. This has never been, no will ever be a poor man's hobby. :stroke:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> Not that many huh? I guess you don't get out much.
> 
> It's not an "issue"... The price is the price, whether you like it or not, no matter what you "THINK" the price should be. This has never been, no will ever be a poor man's hobby. :stroke:


Yes, we KNOW "the price is the price" (how brilliant). But pricing must be an issue, or it wouldn't have been mentioned by so many, and I never said it was or is a poor man's hobby. 

You're starting to get annoying again LOS, so cool it.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Annoying huh? Bitching and complaing about cost, prices, and shipping schedules is very annoying. Because I say it makes me annoying?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Laidoffsick said:


> Not that many huh? I guess you don't get out much.
> 
> It's not an "issue"... The price is the price, whether you like it or not, no matter what you "THINK" the price should be. This has never been, no will ever be a poor man's hobby. :stroke:



WOW! Basically every word of that was uncalled for! No need to insult the man because his opinion differs from yours. We're all on the same Team here. 

Emile


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Exactly how was that insulting?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Laidoffsick said:


> Exactly how was that insulting?


You know exactly how it was insulting. Maybe it's time to sit out a few plays.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

No I don't or I wouldn't have questioned it. Are we all that damn sensative? Really?


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Marklx200 said:


> When I was a kid it was the Sears Roebuck catalog in the outhouse. It was much thicker and lasted longer but its not printed any longer. Good to know there is another option.


We'll find out how cheap they really are if the ink comes off.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

You know LOS, you've reached that point where every time you post, you get yourself into more trouble. So again: Cool it.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I hardly see this as "getting myself in trouble". How is that trouble? Because you don't like what I said. You chimed into my comment with sarcasim that had NOTHING to do with you.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Your sarcasm started with me when you quoted my post in your post, #34. Then you went downhill from there.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Alright everyone place nice...


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

SDIV Tim said:


> Alright everyone place nice...


Trying to. 😀


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Boy, it's hard to get back on topic after that. What I wanted to say is I don't buy much Lionel because IMHO their prices are way too high. I buy Lionel only when there is something that really "grabs' me and I gotta have it. That said I wasn't looking for much in this catalog. However, I have been looking for a small scale steam engine in Rutland for a long time to pull my milk train. Rutland seems to be a scarce road name but Rutland steam is extremely rare. This catalog has a Rutland Mogel. The perfect engine for my milk train. I may have to order it despite the price. I also like the heisler set except for two things. The price is real high (sorry LOS) and the tender has the name Heisler on it. That seems lame to me. I would much rather the name of a timber company.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I agree with Pat, I dont buy Lionel because how expensive... Let me rephrase that I don't buy Lionel because how expensive, unless it is a Lionmaster Loco I don't have that is interesting to me (Class A is amazing). But this hobby gets expensive slowly everyday....


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Don't forget folks that Lionel Electric Trains is owned by a capitol invest firm. The sole purpose of a capitol investment firm is to show an acceptable return to their portfolio holders. They don't own companies because it feels good or they like electric trains. If any of their holdings hurts the bottom line of that portfolio it is chopping block time. Lionel's financial folks know what they have to price their product line to satisfy the higher up's that control that ax. 

Bill


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

*"Don't forget folks that Lionel Electric Trains is owned by a capitol invest firm. The sole purpose of a capitol investment firm is to show an acceptable return to their portfolio holders. They don't own companies because it feels good or they like electric trains. If any of their holdings hurts the bottom line of that portfolio it is chopping block time. Lionel's financial folks know what they have to price their product line to satisfy the higher up's that control that ax." 
*

Very good points Bill. Perhaps the new catalog with not a lot of sparkle is a by-product of your comments.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> Don't forget folks that Lionel Electric Trains is owned by a capitol invest firm. The sole purpose of a capitol investment firm is to show an acceptable return to their portfolio holders. They don't own companies because it feels good or they like electric trains. If any of their holdings hurts the bottom line of that portfolio it is chopping block time. Lionel's financial folks know what they have to price their product line to satisfy the higher up's that control that ax.


I may get jumped on here but I have to comment. With all due respect, Lionel might have to meet its investors expectations but they also have to meet their customer's needs. Customer's needs are expressed in bang for the buck and service. I, like you, have a lot of things that demand my money. Family, medical expenses and plan for retirement are higher on my list than hobbies. I can't afford to subsidise a business because of brand loyalty or because it needs to exist. I spend my money when the item I am purchasing is worth the price. Customer service has dropped to an all time low when I have to wait 2 years for my MTH 44 Ton Engine. $90 for a box car is not worth it to me. I'll do without or look elsewhere. The popularity of Menards is a direct result of this type of thinking. If Lionel or MTH or Bachmann or Menards or whoever, stops supplying a product that is worth the price and by worth the price I mean Quality, Service and affordability, people will stop buying and they will no longer meet their investors expectations..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Pat, the consumer does indeed have the *"last word"*.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

PatKn said:


> Boy, it's hard to get back on topic after that. What I wanted to say is I don't buy much Lionel because IMHO their prices are way too high. I buy Lionel only when there is something that really "grabs' me and I gotta have it. That said I wasn't looking for much in this catalog. However, I have been looking for a small scale steam engine in Rutland for a long time to pull my milk train. Rutland seems to be a scarce road name but Rutland steam is extremely rare. This catalog has a Rutland Mogel. The perfect engine for my milk train. I may have to order it despite the price. I also like the heisler set except for two things. The price is real high (sorry LOS) and the tender has the name Heisler on it. That seems lame to me. I would much rather the name of a timber company.


Regarding the Heisler name on tender, it is a real demonstrator. You don't see many steam demonstrators in O so Lionel probably thought it would be a neat offering for some.


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

The SP&S NW2 is something I'd like to have. Its true most everything in that catalog is out of my price range, but I'm still glad there are new catalogs coming out.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Nick R. said:


> The SP&S NW2 is something I'd like to have. Its true most everything in that catalog is out of my price range, but I'm still glad there are new catalogs coming out.


I have seen one shop that has a pre-order price of $400 for the NW2. I read it only has one motor so the $400 seems a bit steep. I have the Andy Petersen / Atlas SW-9 version which has the identical paint scheme so I will pass on this one.

Bill


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

PatKn said:


> I may get jumped on here but I have to comment. With all due respect, Lionel might have to meet its investors expectations but they also have to meet their customer's needs. Customer's needs are expressed in bang for the buck and service. I, like you, have a lot of things that demand my money. Family, medical expenses and plan for retirement are higher on my list than hobbies. I can't afford to subsidise a business because of brand loyalty or because it needs to exist. I spend my money when the item I am purchasing is worth the price. Customer service has dropped to an all time low when I have to wait 2 years for my MTH 44 Ton Engine. $90 for a box car is not worth it to me. I'll do without or look elsewhere. The popularity of Menards is a direct result of this type of thinking. If Lionel or MTH or Bachmann or Menards or whoever, stops supplying a product that is worth the price and by worth the price I mean Quality, Service and affordability, people will stop buying and they will no longer meet their investors expectations..


Very well said. :appl:


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Well in spite of Lionel having the audacity to not catalog everything I wanted,  it's a pretty good catalog, especially for a Volume 2.

I've been asking any manufacturer for Penn Central SD45's, and hopefully Lionel will deliver them. And I may reconsider and get the Penn Central passenger set to go with my GG1's and E8 set. I like the LionScale cars and those trailers will go great on my Atlas 89' flat cars. More GLa 3-packs and Rotary hoppers 4-packs to add to my consists. And I love those 30,000 gallon tank cars, especially to get more Philadelphia Energy Solutions cars. I pass by their plant every time I go to a Phillies game!

But as I always do, I'll wait until after the MTH 2017 Volume 1 catalog is released and then compare to Atlas O, 3rd Rail and Golden Gate Depot offerings for this cycle to decide what makes the cut. So far the PC SD45's look like a lock.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Well in spite of Lionel having the audacity to not catalog everything I wanted,  it's a pretty good catalog, especially for a Volume 2.

I've been asking any manufacturer for Penn Central SD45's, and hopefully Lionel will deliver them. And I may reconsider and get the Penn Central passenger set to go with my GG1's and E8 set. I like the LionScale cars and those trailers will go great on my Atlas 89' flat cars. More GLa 3-packs and Rotary hoppers 4-packs to add to my consists. And I love those 30,000 gallon tank cars, especially to get more Philadelphia Energy Solutions cars. I pass by their plant every time I go to a Phillies game!

But as I always do, I'll wait until after the MTH 2017 Volume 1 catalog is released and then compare to Atlas O, 3rd Rail and Golden Gate Depot offerings for this cycle to decide what makes the cut. So far the PC SD45's look like a lock.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> I have seen one shop that has a pre-order price of $400 for the NW2. I read it only has one motor so the $400 seems a bit steep. I have the Andy Petersen / Atlas SW-9 version which has the identical paint scheme so I will pass on this one.
> 
> Bill


Bill, Just curious, does you Atlas engine have smoke? I am thinking Lionel has gone to a single motor on some small switchers so they can add a smoke unit. I have a couple of Alco S2s that also have a single motor. They do have smoke and sound and run smoothly. I have not tried a pulling contest but would expect them to pull at least a dozen cars, likely more.
Just playing devils advocate here.
I have found a few Williams NW2s (not scale) for under 100 bucks. To add Cruise, Railsounds, and couplers would be around $240. I doubt there would be room for a smoke unit but if there was then add another 50 bucks or so with drive circuitry. You would have two motors but figuring in your time you would be well over 400 bucks.

My solution to the current prices is to look for older items and reletter them and fix them up to look and operate like the new stuff. Odyssey Moguls can be had for 1/2 the street price on the new Legacy engines. The lettering can be removed without damaging the underlying paint. Its just matter of finding the decals for the road you want. 

Pete


----------



## rlomba8204 (Sep 20, 2015)

Do I get stoned if I say that it is a nice catalog? Lots of interesting items in different road names (Rutland, Heisler demonstrator, etc.)

Sure pricing is aggressive but two thoughts: (1) I wait to see what actual dealer prices offered are before getting too excited; and (2) I don't need any of this stuff so if the price is too high, so what? Move on and use what we have. 

With all respect, I also think hobbyists are spoiled, pricing wise. I remember getting into the hobby again after buying a house with my then new wife in the early 2000s and being shocked at how cheap pricing had become compared to trains of my youth in the 1970s and 1980s. I also being impressed with all the new features and nice details - like a return to the quality postwar of the late 1940s and early 1950s. Prices today, while not as cheap as they were then, are still quite reasonable given the variety, detail, and features of the new products. Moreover, people in this hobby are, put frankly, odd in the sense that it seems as if there is an inevitable chorus of bellyaching if the pricing of the catalog does not permit the person to buy nine new locomotives and a hundred boxcars every year. What do these people do with all of this stuff? Couldn't possibly use it all.

Lionel, MTH, and WBB (I don't have experience with Atlas or 3rd Rail) are adjusting to higher costs by offering a great variety of products but pricing the items, and asking for a certain level of commitment in advance, so that the business remains profitable and they can keep in business. That requires profitability and a certain return on margin and rest assured that Lionel's owners, even though they are an "evil" private equity firm, are no different than any other owners of any other business in this manner.

I totally understand if people don't like the pricing, but rest assured if the pricing model doesn't work, no one will have better data on that issue than the firms and they will adjust accordingly. The rest of it strikes me as folks who need to enjoy what they have and find other things to worry about. This is a wonderful hobby and life is short. Don't sweat the nonsense.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Pete, I am pretty sure that the Andy Petersen / Atlas SW-9 does not have a smoke unit in it. Can't remember ever running it with smoke. Here is a picture of it, very similar paint scheme.

Bill


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

rlomba8204 said:


> Do I get stoned if I say that it is a nice catalog? Lots of interesting items in different road names (Rutland, Heisler demonstrator, etc.)
> 
> Sure pricing is aggressive but two thoughts: (1) I wait to see what actual dealer prices offered are before getting too excited; and (2) I don't need any of this stuff so if the price is too high, so what? Move on and use what we have.
> 
> ...


Well, I won't cast the first stone as even though I don't agree that this is a nice catalog, I have come around to the view that the pricing at dealer level - never mind MSRP - is actually not much above what I was paying when I got into the hobby some 12 years back. And the feature sets of engines and rolling stock is overall better than it was then (not counting current Lionel passenger car interiors but that's just my personal gripe).

I think it's pointless to speculate what Lionel's business plan is but I don't begrudge them a reasonable profit. I don't imagine for a minute that they are a high profit business or even that their revenue stream is very large. Unfortunately I don't see myself adding to it out of this catalog.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking over the catalog, again, I found a few things of interest. The Canadian Pacific PS-1 boxcar is a must. I'm liking the NW2s, but don't NEED one. Maybe when they hit the street. Will take this opportunity to order one of the PS-1 sound cars that I previously passed on.

Lately, most of my orders have gone to MTH(for locomotives) anyway, but Lionel sometimes throws in surprises.


----------

